# WoW neue T7 Sets



## Daplex (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage! Habe bei der sufu nichts gefunden un frage nun^^
Kann man sich die neuen T7 sets schon angucken? Wenn ja wo? und weiß man wo sie droppen werden?
Wie viel T sets sollen es geben?

Danke schon einmal für die Antwort!



[Wer ReChtSchReibFehlEr FinDET darF sie BehAltEN]


----------



## Flipbo (9. Oktober 2008)

mmo-champion.com gibs die glaub ich

Tante Edith kam plötzlich ins Zimmer gestürmt und schrie mir mitten ins Gesicht : FIIIIIIRST !!! wisst ihr was sie damit meint ?


----------



## Askaril (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja das T800 und das T1000 Set sind vom aussehen ja schon bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2008)

Es wird wahrscheinlich bis T9 gehen
http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Images#tab....2FArmor_Models
Kannst du dir das 10-er naxx set ansehen, auch wenn da t7 steht.
T7 sieht aus wie T3...


----------



## Ceshania (9. Oktober 2008)

^Finde da sollte sich Blizzard mal mehr Mühe machen und nicht alte Hosen die mal blau waren einfach schwarz gemacht werden :/


----------



## NanaIchigo (12. November 2008)

Naja T7 soll ja aussehen wie T3 (?) und die Farbunterschiede sind dann nur noch zwischen 10er Raid und 25er Raid. Ich find das schon ok so!


----------



## Ciquo (12. November 2008)

kann man sich bei atlasloot anschauen

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

T7 sieht leider so aus wie T3 , deswegen habt auch Blizz gesagt das alte T3 naxx wieder eingefügt würd . naxx ohne T3 wäre so wie TEE ohne wassser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (12. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> T7 sieht leider so aus wie T3 , deswegen habt auch Blizz gesagt das alte T3 naxx wieder eingefügt würd . naxx ohne T3 wäre so wie TEE ohne wassser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, identisch ist es ja nicht. aber bis auf details weitgehend die selbe aufmachung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

ja , schon aber blizzist einfach nur zu faul die T-sets unterschiedlich zu gestallten^^


----------



## Resto4Life (12. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ja , schon aber blizzist einfach nur zu faul die T-sets unterschiedlich zu gestallten^^


also ich find das druiden T3 set das schönste und finde es gut das ich es jetzt leicht verändert bekommen werde. 
Naxx hat damals nur mein Krieger gesehn^^. Der is aber mittlerweile Twink und hat Pech 
Ich denke nur ein Bruchteil der jetzigen Spieler hat damals T3 gehabt und mehrheitlich wahrscheinlich nur die optisch nicht so relevanten Teile(Kein Kopf u Schultern)


----------



## Stahlviper (12. November 2008)

Naja wenn man sich bei MMO-Champion mal die Dropliste von Naxx ansieht....normale Drops ausm 10er Naxx haben bessere Werte als das dazu passende T7-10er-Teil....

Beispiel Pala: Heroes Redemption Tunic, ausm Holy-Pala T7 10er Set....67 Ausdauer, 69 Int, 1 roter / 1 blauer Sockel (Sockelbonus 6 Tempo), 60 Tempo, 85 Zaubermacht, 18 mp5

Chivalric Chestguard (normaler Drop von Anub'Rekhan): 67 Ausdauer, 69 Int, 1 roter / 1 blauer Sockel (Sockelbonus 2 mp5), Tempo 64. Krit 36, Zaubermacht 85....


Klar fehlt den Non-Set-Dingern dann der Setbonus, aber das Set-Teil hat bis auf den Bonus der durch die Int kommt kein bischen Krit.....da nehm ich doch lieber das Non-Set-Teil, verzichte auf bischen mp5 und hab lieber öfters mal die 60% manarückgewinn.

Zusätzlich haben diese ganzen Non-Set-Teile wenigstens auch nen einzigartiges Nordend aussehn, kein recycletes T3.....

Naja da unterscheiden sich wohl so manche Meinungen, ich nehm halt wie gesagt lieber das Non-Set-Zeug und lass die Set-Drops den anderen.


----------



## Astrad (12. November 2008)

Ceshania schrieb:


> ^Finde da sollte sich Blizzard mal mehr Mühe machen und nicht alte Hosen die mal blau waren einfach schwarz gemacht werden :/




Ohh man. Das T7 aussieht wie T3,hat Blizz auf vielfachen Wunsch der Spieler gemacht. Hätteste mal das Ami Forum gelesen,wieviel Seiten und Leute sich dafür ausgesprochen haben, dass das Aussehen gleichbleibt. Und jetz heisst es wieder "faules Blizzard" "Büah,die geben sich keine Mühe" "Den sind wir Kunden doch Scheissegal,hauptsache altes neu anmalen".

Mein Gott,  egal was Blizz macht,immer scheissen sich die Leute von oben bis unten ein und heulen 24/7....


----------



## Trakodana (12. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ja , schon aber blizzist einfach nur zu faul die T-sets unterschiedlich zu gestallten^^



Jo genau, Blizz ist faul und unfähig und können sowieso nichts^^
Das es immer wieder Leute gibt, die meinen alles besser zu machen und zu wissen.....

Ausserdem:

http://www.buffed.de/news/4668/wow-tier-3-set-kommt-wieder

Und ich finde es sogar sehr gut, dass Blizz das alte T3 Set wiederauflegt.
a) Ist es für mich eines der schönsten T-Sets und b) hab ich erst zu BC zeiten angefangen zu zocken, damit hab ich die Change das 
Set mit aktuellen Werten zu erhalten und mich darüber zu freuen...

Sei doch mal ehrlich, wer hat den in den letzten 1,5 Jahren die alten T-Sets zu Gesicht bekommen? Alles ist doch mit T4-6 oder S1-4 rumgelaufen.


----------



## Bryon (12. November 2008)

Flipbo schrieb:


> Tante Edith kam plötzlich ins Zimmer gestürmt und schrie mir mitten ins Gesicht : FIIIIIIRST !!! wisst ihr was sie damit meint ?



Nein, weiß ich nicht. Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ich verstehe absolut nicht, was das soll. Kann es mir jemand erklären?


----------



## Alisamixi (24. Dezember 2008)

GEIL....Sry zum Push, aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warlock O.o


----------



## Monoecus (24. Dezember 2008)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> GEIL....Sry zum Push, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



volltrottel...

Das is das echte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clar1ty (24. Dezember 2008)

Arme warlocks...

_Holzvogelscheuchen_

Priestset 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Monoecus schrieb:


> volltrottel...
> 
> Das is das echte:



Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sieht natürlich sehr geil aus.


----------



## Alisamixi (24. Dezember 2008)

Im gegenteil. Das echte ist blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das erste sah as wie im Cinematic mit diesen Verlassenen


----------



## clar1ty (24. Dezember 2008)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Im gegenteil. Das echte ist blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab gerade nochmal geschaut, das Set aus dem Wrathgate Cinematic ist auf jedenfall ein Hexer-Tier-Set..
Also darfst du dich (sofern du Hexer bist) darauf freuen wie Putress rumzulaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (24. Dezember 2008)

clar1ty schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal geschaut, das Set aus dem Wrathgate Cinematic ist auf jedenfall ein Hexer-Tier-Set..
> Also darfst du dich (sofern du Hexer bist) darauf freuen wie Putress rumzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ok, ich gibs ja zu, es is t8, aber er hat halt gemeint es wär t7


----------



## Alisamixi (24. Dezember 2008)

JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde das zu geil..

Wie sieht das DK aus?


----------



## Monoecus (24. Dezember 2008)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> JUHU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DK T8:

(Leider an einer Taurenkuh)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Priest T8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mage T8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hunter T8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rogue T8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (5. Januar 2009)

sind die neuen T-Stes auf hier in der buffed datenbak zu finden? ich habe zwar mal nachgesehen aber nix gefunden....


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Warum sind die zT barfuss?


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

Die Schurken tun mir jetzt schon leid mit dem Helm xD


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Die Schurken tun mir jetzt schon leid mit dem Helm xD


Also ich tu den ausblenden den tu ich nicht anzeigen das is ja eine zumutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (9. März 2009)

schurkenhelm find ich eigentlich noch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur wir als paladine müssen als kerzenständer rumrennen...

und priester-helm find ich jetzt schon irgendwie...wtf??


----------



## Dalmus (9. März 2009)

Auf Seite wieviel war der Thread bis gerade?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. März 2009)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> schurkenhelm find ich eigentlich noch witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




T7 =! T8

Naja, ansonsten: Thread Necros = böse.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2009)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> schurkenhelm find ich eigentlich noch witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OH SHIT! A NECROMANCER! CALL THE POLICE, THE ARMY AND THE POPE OR WE ARE ALL LOST!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. März 2009)

Wie lange hast du im Forums Friedhof rumgegraben..Langeweile? =D


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

das Niveau ist so niedrig ....


----------



## Yoyo_ (9. März 2009)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> schurkenhelm find ich eigentlich noch witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LEICHENSCHÄNDER !!!!


----------

